# Should my budgie’s nails be trimmed ??!



## jax202 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello everyone i have a male budgie , his name is Jax and i’m wondering if his nails are too long . I attached some pictures of his feet , i have clipped them before but slightly because i was afraid of hitting the quick . are they too long ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

jax202 said:


> Hello everyone i have a male budgie , his name is Jax and i’m wondering if his nails are too long . I attached some pictures of his feet , i have clipped them before but slightly because i was afraid of hitting the quick . are they too long ?
> View attachment 256220
> View attachment 256222


Yes they are way too long and need to be trimmed. If you are not comfortable doing this please take him to an avian vet to have it done.


----------

